# calling in whitetail bucks.



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

well usually if i hear something i will grunt a few times and wait and see what happens:shade:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Try a "MAD Growler" Its a great call. It's a new sound they found whitetails make its a high pitch noise that they make when there is a hot doe. Worked really well for me.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

if you see a buck get his attention with a long doe bleat. then when he stops do a mm mm mm mmmmmm with the call. you want short grunts to get him to follow the sound. Called in a buck from 150 yards like that.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't ever blow on the call too hard and don't call too much, grunt/call a few times with different grunt lengths and then give it a break for about 5 minutes or so. I don't do too much deer calling here in Florida since they aren't as agressive but up in Ohio I do a little bit. rattling always seems to work well up north.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The best way to learn is to test out different methods when you are hunting and see how the deer react to them. Light rattling has worked for me in the early season. On opening day I hit the bag a little and had 4 does come running towards me. When you are rattling rattle gently in the early season and the go all out during the rut. With the call I do two short grunts right after each other every once in a while. During the rut I make 2 estous bleats with the call followed by two short young buck grunts. If you see a buck that is chasing a doe the only thing that will stop is buck grunts or rattling.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

when ig got my deer i was using my new super talker and my rattle bag he came right to it, but dont start rattling too early otherwise you will spook them


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

i havnt had any luck with calling, but my dad called in a 9 point with a bleat call.


----------

